# 2 month old nubian



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No answers for you but I'll be watching this thread since we're thinking about breeding a couple to him. We're thinking Cinnamon, Chili (Cinn's girl from last year) and Fiona, our black headed one. Still debating on the tricolor doe...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Karen....it's a boy. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. Pretty boy!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think he looks nice, I like his sturdy legs and thick body. I don't see anything glaringly wrong. His top line looks fairly level from that pic, his neck ties in well, he looks to have adequate brisket. What's mama's udder like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Love him!!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you everyone! And mommas udder is fantastic. Reason why I picked him for a sire. Conformationally correct she is.. And his sire.




NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

He's a handsome fellow!


----------

